# 2 yr. old Golden Mix Sammy at Coweta in GA-Little time..



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

That is the same place I am going tomorrow I will check into it.

Hooch


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

Hooch thats great!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is great news Hooch. I hope someone can help him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hooch..*

Did you go to see the Golden Mix Pup and Sammy the 2 yr. Old Golden Ret.
at the pound today????


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

No unfortunately I was stuck in Columbus with Mrs Hooch at the Drs office until 5:30. Going to try and call them in the AM and see if there there. I hope what I heard about thim isn;t true, being it 105 degrees here today that the staff is not staying out there only coming by and feeding and watering because of lack of AC. I don;t know that as a fact cause I have not been there before but was told it today when I told a friend I needed to ride up there.

Hooch


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hooch*

Hope Mrs. Hooch is alright!!!

If you get there tomorrow, check in on Sammy and the Golden Ret. Pup! Thanks!!


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Hope Mrs. Hooch is alright!!!
> 
> If you get there tomorrow, check in on Sammy and the Golden Ret. Pup! Thanks!!


Any news on these two???


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*No news here.*

No, I haven't heard anything.

Hooch, if you get a chance to check on Sammy and the Golden Ret. Pup tomorrow, please let us know!

God Bless!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I got up there and no one was there on Saturday. Have to go to Atlanta tomorrow afternoon for a Dr's appointment so I will swing by there on the way.

Hooch


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

any news? that puppy was soooo cute.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I didn;t get to make it today. Had to cancel the doctor's appointment cause I was too sick to get out of bed. Did call them but their answering machine says they only answer the messages one to three times a week. Mr Hooch said they don;t have their own building so I guess we will ride up tomorrow and see what is going on with them.

Hooch


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> I didn;t get to make it today. Had to cancel the doctor's appointment cause I was too sick to get out of bed. Did call them but their answering machine says they only answer the messages one to three times a week. Mr Hooch said they don;t have their own building so I guess we will ride up tomorrow and see what is going on with them.
> 
> Hooch


Hooch I hope you are feeling better today. It is hard when you cant be up and around like you want to.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Any Update?*

Any Update on Pup and Sammy, 2 yr. old?

Hooch: Hope you and Mrs. Hooch are doing better!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Went by and they were closed goignn to try again on Friday after the Drs visit.

Hooch


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Any Update on the Puppy and 2 yr. old Sammy?*

Does anyone have an update on the puppy and 2 yr. old Sammy?


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

The puppy has been pulled and the old dog adopted.

Hooch


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That's good, thanks Hooch for all your efforts to check on them. Hope you and Mrs. are feeling better.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Well unfortunately, I am house bounded now except to go to the Dr. Not exactly the life I want to be living right now.

Hooch


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hooch.*

Hooch:

Thank you to you and the Mrs.!!!

Hope you are both feeling better!!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Thanks Karen.

Hooch


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Hooch, how incredibly dedicated to the breed you are. I can't imagine feeling sick and doing anything extra....
Thank you.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Well I don't really feel sick I just am. LOL

Hooch


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

By the way, I shouldn't be critical because I am sure that animal shelter is understaffed and the staff is doing all they can.....but how can any animals be adopted out of they aren't there are the shelter so people can see the dogs.
How frustrating to have gone by when you felt poorly and to have found no one there.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I am beginning to wonder if anyone stays there. Like I said someone told me they were not there because of the heat but what then do they think they are subjecting the dogs too. But to not answer phone messages but twice a week and tell you that they only do it then on their message is pretty pathetic.

Hooch


----------

